# Taylor 214CE-G Acoustic-Electric Deal



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Taylor 214CE-G Acoustic-Electric214$​$750.00 with deluxe Gig Bag. 

I thought this was a pretty good deal since it'a $1000.00 at L & M. Click below for details if you're interested.

http://www.hellomusic.com/ec/DealMa...+Email&utm_campaign=158095a57c-AFTERNOON+DEAL


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

That guitar would have been standard with a hard shell case for about $1100....not quite as good a deal as it seems with a gig bag.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

washburned said:


> That guitar would have been standard with a hard shell case for about $1100....not quite as good a deal as it seems with a gig bag.


So the difference between the deluxe gig bag and a hard shell case is $350.00? That should be quite the case wouldn't it?


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I just bought that very guitar for $920 at L$M and yes, the gig bag is worth at least $150.
I already have a good hard case so the gig bag is in the closet.. When I get a chance I will post up both the guitar and bag.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> So the difference between the deluxe gig bag and a hard shell case is $350.00? That should be quite the case wouldn't it?


My mistake. I thought you bought it used for $750


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

washburned said:


> My mistake. I thought you bought it used for $750


Hello Music only sells new gear. They have 4-6 items they blow out every day until they are gone at 10-35% less than you'll get elsewhere.


----------

